# John Newton on Preaching



## bookslover (Sep 13, 2007)

From a letter dated May 18, 1776, when he was 50

_...It seems a good rule, which I have met with somewhere and which, perhaps, I have mentioned to you, to fix our eyes upon someone of the auditory whom we judge of the least capacity; if we can make him understand, we may hope to be understood by the rest..._

I think this opinion is interesting since, in an interview I read some years ago, John MacArthur took exactly the opposite view. He said that he aims his sermons at the most intelligent and active people in his congregation, while trusting the Holy Spirit to make his sermons understandable and applicable to the less intelligent folks.

From a letter dated September 10, 1777, when he was 52

_...as to long preaching. There is still in being an old-fashioned instrument called an hour-glass which, in days of yore, before clocks and watches abounded, used to be the measure of many a good sermon; I think it a tolerable stint. I cannot wind up my ends to my own satisfaction in a much shorter time, nor am I pleased with myself if I greatly exceed it. If an angel was to preach for two hours, unless his hearers were angels likewise, I believe the greater part of them would wish he had done. It is a shame it should be so, but so it is, partly through the weakness and partly through the wickedness of the flesh, we can seldom stretch our attention to spiritual things for two hours together without cracking it, and hurting its spring; and, when weariness begins, edification ends.

Perhaps it is better to feed our people like chickens, a little and often, than to cram them like turkeys, till they cannot hold one gobbet more. Besides, over-long sermons break in upon family concerns, and often call off the thoughts from the sermon to the pudding at home, which is in danger of being over-boiled. They leave, likewise, but little time for secret or family religion, which are both good in their place and are entitled to a share of the Lord's Day.

Upon the preacher, [overly long sermons] must have a bad effect, and tend to wear him down before his time. I have known some, by over-acting at first, have been constrained to sit still and do little or nothing for months or years afterwards..._

So, I gather Newton was not in favor of sermons lasting more than an hour or so. It makes me wonder how the Puritans sat through those marathon sermons. Since human nature never changes, the probable answer is: not very well, I'd guess...


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2007)

I think in the days of the Puritans there were far less distractions. The weekly sermon was not competing with all the various media at our disposal these days. In some ways, what we have today is a blessing. We communicate here at the PB and I think we benefit from it. But there are many less noble avenues of communicating and being entertained.

On the subject of how long a sermon is to last....I probably preach on average 30-35 minutes. I'm not sure because I haven't timed myself. I'm afraid I get a little lost in the moment and don't think of time. Apparently that's okay with my church because I've never heard complaints about the length of my sermons. 

So pastors...how long are your sermons?


----------



## Herald (Sep 15, 2007)

Ivan - I'm averaging between 40-45 minutes. The interesting thing is that I always believe my preparation will carry me to about 30 minutes, but extraneous moments tend to lengthen the actual sermon.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Ivan - I'm averaging between 40-45 minutes. The interesting thing is that I always believe my preparation will carry me to about 30 minutes, but extraneous moments tend to lengthen the actual sermon.



Perhaps they are more than extraneous thoughts. I'd say they are more than that.

Although I don't know exactly how long I preach I am aware of the time. Some inner sensor of some sort. Generally I preach the same length of time regardless of preparation. I never glance at my watch while preaching. If I gave everything I got in preparation of each sermon we would be a very long time. 

Apparently I have an inner sensor to wake up in the morning. I never use an alarm. 

My congregation doesn't have a timer of my preaching either. None that I know of. 

I pray you will have many more preaching opportunities in the near future, Bil.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 15, 2007)

Just a little side note here - are any of your sermons online? I'd love to listen to you guys preach.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Just a little side note here - are any of your sermons online? I'd love to listen to you guys preach.



Go to our church's website that you'll find in my signature and at the bottom of the front page you see a link to sermons. I think they're from last Spring. Hopefully we'll get our act together starting this Sunday and get the series on the Epistle of James that I'm starting tomorrow.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for that! I have downloaded a couple and hopefully will get a chance to listen to them this week.

Bill, how about you?


----------



## Herald (Sep 15, 2007)

Kevin - you can download our sermons at Welcome to Grace Baptist Church Online

Look for "Recent Sermons" on the left hand side of the page.


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks, brother. I am looking forward to this!


----------

